# Could it be implantation/pregnancy? So confused........



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all, me and my hubby and been trying naturally in between waiting to have the next IVF/ICSI tx. I ovulated as could tell from the cm. i am 5/6dpo and have felt nothing but pulling sensations, have felt exhausted and a little light headed today. Its like a twinging and yes perhaps could be an early period is going to emerge, but thats not due for another 10 days. I normally get twinges a few days before af appears but thus seems really early. Cant put my finger in it but just feel this isnt normal for me. Have done a test (way too early i know) and of course it was a bfn. I dont know, anyone else ever experienced this.

Sarah xxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

How did you get on? I have experienced symptoms wit a bfp and a bfn, I just think I am much more tuned in to the niggles and feelings of my body than I was before. Sending you lots of luck


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

It was negative, got my af. Was weird only a 22 day cycle! Lots of pain though. I went to GP who has ordered a scan, i dont like to mess around with that area anymore. Your defo right about being in tune with bodies. I hate it when GP thinks ur bonkers but i defo know my body now and i think thats a positive rather than walking in and saying "im unwell tell me whats wrong"!!!!! Hoping appointment will come through very soon

Sarah x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Weird that you had a short cycle... when was your last treatment, can take a while for all those extra hormones to get out of your system...
I know exactly what you mean about GP, I think once they know there is fertility issues they think woop woop, bonkers alert!   
Always good to get things checked out. Hope appt comes through and all is well. x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Defo is weird for me, im normally 28days. Last tx was 2 years and 3 months ago so i would have thought its outa my system by now!pulling sensation continued through to when the approx ovulation time was and my af was so painful. Of well prob just another thing to add to the list of conception problems! sorry read that back and its a bit doom and gloom! Just feel plop about it all.
Hopefully got a scan booked and am awaiting the appointment through the post any day now just to check ovaries etc.

Sarah x


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Any chance u took a weird supplement that could have brought in early AF?
Inositol did this to me by ovulating super early so maybe check ur supplements
x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well i dunno, im taking zita west multi vit, omega 3 and resveratrol. The only one thats new is the resveratrol. I dunno its weird!!


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I d remove the reservatol if I were u - my nutritionist said I should take it but I didn't!
Stick to Zita west omega 3 and a good diet if u can

All the best xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I took resveratrol for a while an immune specialist told me to take it as helps with inflammation I think he said a blood test was elevated for inflammation (NK cells) somewhere in my body, he couldn't say where, anyway it turned out to be my tubes which happily are now removed.


----------

